

Which country has the best designers? - sgdesign
http://blog.folyo.me/post/17220220150/dribbbolympics-which-country-has-the-best-designers

======
gamechangr
Belgium and Netherlands "kick Ass" by not having many designers?????

I think the most appropriate question was the "top ten" with followers. No one
cares if there are many designers in a country or how many people live
there.....just who's the best. So I partially agree...with Netherlands (yes),
UK, and US.

